# Any word on Ice for middle cormorant?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Love fishing this lake anybody tried?


----------



## gonefishin11 (Dec 11, 2005)

I drove by Middle on friday and there were already a couple permanents out there. Not sure how thick the ice exactly is though.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I went fishing on a small lake just east of Big Cormorant. Ice varied between six and nine inches. Fishing was soooooooo sloooooow! Beer went down good though!!!


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Ice on middle cormorant last weekend was between 6 and 10 or so dependding on where you go


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone catching anything out there yet?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Tons of people on Middle Cormorant yesterday. I fished Maud where I have a cabin and can usually do pretty well. That was not the case fished for 4 hrs caught 2 bluegills and a bass. I was marking fish they just wouldn't bite. It looked like Middle Corm. was producing though. Nobody driving yet.


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I appreciate the information. Are they walking out of Swannies out to the point there?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

There are two main spots they are fishing and out from swannies on that point is one and the other is out a few hundred yards on the side by the access out allong the highway. I am interested in what people catch out there that makes the lake so popular. Is it eyes, gills, or crappies, or a little of everything?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

gills and crappies mostly


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I might go out there tomorrow and see what I can pull up. This snow will slow things down walking out pulling a bunch of stuff I bet. Is the Lake Flooding?


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

The Lake is indeed flooding. I drove down to Swannies. and turned around. I heard there is over 8 inches of water on the ice. I turned around and fished Leaf for a while.


----------

